# partners



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

On Thursday, I fired 2bjr

He's been with me on and off for the last 14 years, probably a good 10 years out of those 14 he was with me. He started with me when he just turned 17. Went through a lot of good and bad times, traveled many miles and stayed in a lot of hotels working out of town. We put many miles of tape on together, but that era of my life has come to a end.

Just some times when you get into partnerships that last that long, for some strange reason, it felt more like a break up of a marriage. If you think about it, in a 24 hour day, we spend more of our waking hours with the people we work with, than our family.

he's got work already, with the same DWC I/we were working for, so now I get to compete with my own shadow I created 

Wasn't hard to divide up the tools though, he had one bazooka, 2 knives, one flat trowel, and a flex edge sanding head.

Good luck 2bjr, I'm really going to miss that flex head sander:whistling2:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

:blink::blink::blink: I refuse to believe this can happen.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

MacDry said:


> :blink::blink::blink: I refuse to believe this can happen.



Tearing a Buck


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Tearing a Buck


No, already got me a new b1tch already, I was afraid you would come racing up here, wanting me to teach you how to tape

But I won't be teaching the new guy till the start of the new year, do you want some lessons:thumbup::jester:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

And I trust you got the mixer in the settlement?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman said:


> And I trust you got the mixer in the settlement?


damn right, now all I need is a good continuous flow system to replace 2bjr

Good to see you back, Hope you got to keep something from your break up, beaver teeth can sink very deep, thank god 2bjr was not a female:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss 2buck - did you give him a 6 inch Advanced knife as a parting gift?

Oh yeah - Photo credit: 2buck (sr.)


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh man! did you ever consider us? we get a laugh out of you two, I hope the new one has some sort of defect we can laugh at.....Torrets syndrome, now there's good one. :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Oh man! did you ever consider us? we get a laugh out of you two, I hope the new one has some sort of defect we can laugh at.....Torrets syndrome, now there's good one. :yes:


 
Oh f f f f f uck n n n n n o, CRAP BITCH ARSE, Oops sorry, There goes a torrets moment. What the hell is torrets anyway, Sounds like a lame excuse for being honest??

Man thats a long time to work with someone then part, You really do spend more time together than anyone else working together, Its amazing you lasted that long before getting tired of each other, You can only talk about the same chit and tell the same storys for so long.

I employed a school friend for almost 4 years, It didnt work out, Ended not so well, Kinda sucks really as looking back it was over silly BS. Havent employed again, Its not really for me.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> On Thursday, I fired 2bjr
> 
> He's been with me on and off for the last 14 years, probably a good 10 years out of those 14 he was with me. He started with me when he just turned 17. Went through a lot of good and bad times, traveled many miles and stayed in a lot of hotels working out of town. We put many miles of tape on together, but that era of my life has come to a end.
> 
> ...



hey my comp picks up the wrong quotes


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No, already got me a new b1tch already, I was afraid you would come racing up here, wanting me to teach you how to tape
> 
> But I won't be teaching the new guy till the start of the new year, do you want some lessons:thumbup::jester:



you can say that on here I will let you I know it has been tuff on your break up with 2bjr and your hysterical I tried to calm you down over the phone last night but I see you still need some more time


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> you can say that on here I will let you I know it has been tuff on your break up with 2bjr and your hysterical I tried to calm you down over the phone last night but I see you still need some more time


Thanks for trying though Joe, but I'm not into phone sexx, plus your New york accent, sorta turned me off

Now a female Kiwi accent, saying B'aaaaaaaddd 2buck, then we would be talking


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> damn right, now all I need is a good continuous flow system to replace 2bjr
> 
> Good to see you back, Hope you got to keep something from your break up, beaver teeth can sink very deep, thank god 2bjr was not a female:whistling2:


now you sure you can run a constant flow system or do you need me to teach you that to, costs more than 2 bucks for me to teach ya ya know


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thanks for trying though Joe, but I'm not into phone sexx, plus your New york accent, sorta turned me off
> 
> Now a female Kiwi accent, saying B'aaaaaaaddd 2buck, then we would be talking


Bastard


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thanks for trying though Joe, but I'm not into phone sexx, plus your New york accent, sorta turned me off
> 
> Now a female Kiwi accent, saying B'aaaaaaaddd 2buck, then we would be talking


B'aaaaaaaddd 2buck


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

2Buck fires jnr? I'm speechless! First it was Demi Moore ditching Ashton Kutcher now this????????? I cant take it anymore
The oldies are going it alone now..............


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2bjr called me last night we had a good chat out, said he video taped the whole ordeal about 2buck not wanting him to go, 2bjr said he was tierd of picking up after Senior Citizen:wheelchair: 2 buck, 


For inquiring minds

there ya have it folks:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*2 buck jr sanding*

Damn! Who you gonna get to do the sanding now 2buck? - he was pretty quick :yes:

http://www.youtube.com/user/2buckcanuck


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> On Thursday, I fired 2bjr
> 
> He's been with me on and off for the last 14 years, probably a good 10 years out of those 14 he was with me. He started with me when he just turned 17. Went through a lot of good and bad times, traveled many miles and stayed in a lot of hotels working out of town. We put many miles of tape on together, but that era of my life has come to a end.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like dad should have given him a ham sandwich and a road map


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I will send him directions to Idaho:whistling2:Good luck to both of you


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Oh man! did you ever consider us? we get a laugh out of you two, I hope the new one has some sort of defect we can laugh at.....Torrets syndrome, now there's good one. :yes:


I can tell you stories about 2bjr, ones he would not want you to hear

But no one would believe them


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I can tell you stories about 2bjr, ones he would not want you to hear
> 
> But no one would believe them


not sure we believe anything you say so if that helps:jester:


----------

